# Casefiles Reopened: Agents of D.E.L.V.E.



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 26, 2006)

When last we left our intrepid band, they were navigating the vast necropolis of Shadowholm, in tense combat with spectral remnants. A conflagration of Erasnyl's design had taken care of one of the four, damaging another in the process. The damaged on advanced on the mage, wounding him in the shoulder and draining two points of strength, while Shadowstone is finding difficulty damaging the Shadow with non magical weapons. The remaining two moved in on the rest of the team, one turning tword Erran after ignoring a crossbow bolt and closing to melee, the other moving in on Harlan and Thorn, Harlan closing to melee while Sereth stands ready, biding her time for the proper opening.

Okay, I'll sort through my email and get the exact order of events rolling again.


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

*OOC:*


Eransyl had cast Invisibility on himself; Haste on everyone.


----------



## Azaar (May 30, 2006)

Discarding his crossbow as the shadow advances, Erran adopts his fighting stance, eyeing his opponent for a moment as he evades the attacks directed at him in return.  After a moment, he closes in, lashing out with a three-strike combination in an effort to take down the shadow before it can take him down.

[sblock=Sorrow]Hasted -- AC becomes 30 for the duration of the _haste_ spell; +1 to attacks and Reflex save increases to +8.

Attack #1:  hits AC 23; Attack #2:  hits AC 23; Attack #3:  hits AC 21 (( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464391 ))

Damage:  Attack #1 -- 7; Attack #2 -- 4; Attack #3 -- 6 (( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464399 ))

Reminder:  Erran has _ki_ strike (magic), in case that makes any difference.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

Thorn curses under her breath and swings her chain around, sending it whickering through the ghostly shape before her several times, with the aid of the spell speeding her actions.

[sblock]Full Attack! To hit rolls: 16, 30, 19
Damage: 9, 8, 10
Miss Chances: 13, 48, 35

Links: Attack 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464455
Attack 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464456
Attack 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464457

Miss Chance 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464468
Miss Chance 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464469
Miss Chance 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464472

Damage 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464463
Damage 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464461
Damage 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=464465[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 1, 2006)

Sereth had just attempted to fire a blast at one of the shadows

[sblock=rolls] range touch natural 1 damage 8[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 15, 2006)

Even as Erasnyl fades into seeming insubstantiailty Sereth unleashes a gout of flame  that although does not reach it's target, does birghten the night. For one terrible moment the shadows' true horror is revealed, their flat non-existance laid bare. The shadow harrying the Wizard takes a futile swipe at him as he departs, catching nothing but air. 

The burst of light aids Harlan in his assault, his magical blades finding purchase in the beast's midsection, dealing severe damage. 

Shadowstone, realizing her finley crafted yet mundane blades are useless, spends precious time parrying and beginning a retreat. 

Thorn's chain once agian unerringly sails through the air with a force that would cripple if not kill a mortal opponent, however the shadow takes no notice, it's attention diverted by the wounds Harlan inflicts. 

Erran however, has no need for the light that burns through the clearing. Training that has become instinct has taken over, and the power of _Ki_ he wields is enough to contact the shadow. And contact him. And again. Through his devastating combo, the creature seems to fall, and fades into nothingness before it hits the ground. 

Two shadows remain, one in combat with harlan and seriously damaged, the other untouched as yet. 

Harlan's shadow reaches out, attempting a broad stoke to the chest. Harlan dodges swiftly, but not swift enough. the creatures talons rake accross his midsection and the mage-thief feels the shadow's hunger for life first hand. 

Shadowstone fares better, her complex pattern of weaving blades stymying the shadow's attempts, as a deadly strike sails harmlessly through the air.

Allright, as I don't have sheets right now for Shadowstone or Harlan, I'm just kind of eyeballing for dramatic effect. I'll try to get in touch with their players. And speaking of dramatic effect I'm going to start hiding the NPC rolls as links in the flavour, as above.


----------



## Azaar (Jun 15, 2006)

*Erran Steelfist -- Psychic Warrior 1 / Monk 5*

Even as the shadow before him dissipates, Erran's already looking for the next target.  Shadowstone's ineffectual attacks against his own opponent look like the greater threat -- he can only hope the spellcasters bring down the final one that they're facing.

Moving towards Shadowstone, Erran closes in to melee with the shadow harrying him, taking another one-two combination at the incorporeal entity to try and force its attention onto himself.  He, at least, can hit the undead shade.  And after what happened to the last team Erran served with, he's not about to watch the same potentially happen all over again.

Time to earn his keep.

[sblock=Rolls]Attack Roll #1:  AC 23; Attack Roll #2:  AC 20 (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=20)

Damage Roll #1:  8; Damage Roll #2:  8 (1d8=8, 1d8=8)

Note:  I'm assuming that I'm having to move into position.  Thankfully, we have _haste_, so I should still get two attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2006)

The voice of Eransyl calls out from beyond the veil of sight, reaching into the nether realms and calling forth a bestial looking ape, tinged red fur and dangerous claws in front of the undamaged shadow.

[sblock=Fiendish Ape]
HD: 4d8+11 (29hp)
Stats: Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7
Full Attack: +7/+7 claws (1d6+5) & +2 bite (1d6+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft/10 ft
AC: 14, touch 11
Fort +6, Refl +6, Will +2
DR: 5/magic
Fire & Cold Resistance 5
SR 9
Darkvision 60 ft.[/sblock]

*Spell Selection: DC 7+spell level*
Oth level – (1d4+1 rnds) Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Guidance
1st level – (1d4+1 rnds) Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Mage Armor
2nd level – (1d6+1 rnds) Alter Self, Invisibility, Glitterdust, Web, Scorching Ray
3rd level – (1d6+1 rnds) Haste, Fireball, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 21, 2006)

Sereth will go crimson with her missed blast "sorry, let me try again." she says appoligetic as she attempts to blast the shadow facing shadowstone.

[sblock=ooc] its official. 2nat 1's in a row. IC hates me[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2006)

Thorn never stops moving in her deadly dance. She pivots, following through on the chain swipes, then quickly adjusts her grip to bring the hooked links whistling back at the creature attacking Harlan.

[sblock=Attacks!]
Full Attack! To hit rolls: 18, 29, 20
Damage: 11, 9, 10
Miss Chances: 55, 13, 35

Links: Attack 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485828
Attack 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485830
Attack 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485831

Miss Chance 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485834
Miss Chance 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485836
Miss Chance 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485837

Damage 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485838
Damage 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485842
Damage 3: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=485843[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 24, 2006)

Erran's feet are even fleeter than usual, thanks to Erasnyl's haste spell. He closes with creatures, managing to avoid the swirling knot of melee Harlan has created and comes in behind  Shadowstone and her shadow. A combination of heavy blows rocks the creature, wounding it badly, as large pieces of it form shear off into the ether. 

Erasnyl's Fiendish ape howl in rage and sends it's claws raking tword the shadow locked with Shadowstone and now Erran, but the combination of blows pushes it out of the summoned creatures reach for a moment and both swipes miss. The creature leaps in frustration and beats it's chest fiercely.

Sereth's fire blast is close, but no cigar. Once again a little too high, the flame catches a branch on one of the twisted sickly trees on the edge of the open area, and lights it casting a wavering light down on the scene.

Harlan whirls after the Shadow's touch, and even with his diminished strength manages to deliver a swift upper blow, driving his magic sword through what would have been the creatures head, had it one. Soundlessly, the Shadow begins dissolving, the last bits of it's essance floating upward into nothing.

Shadowstone takes the opportunity to fall back, away from the shadow, and turns to harlan to see if she can help his wound.

The last shadow, badly hurt and driven back from the light of the fire, swiftly takes to the air, heading for the inky blackness of the night sky. 

Not bad. I still haven't heard from IcyCool or Songdragon so I'll be running Harlan and Shadowstone for a little while. If I don't get them back, I'll put up the recruitment flag again, however we will continue playing. If they want the ape and Erran can tak AoO's against the fleeing shadow. Shayuri, after reading up on it, I believe that even though cold iron, Thorn's chain wasn't enough to get through the incorporeal trait on the shadows, which is why none of her hits were landing. If they had though this would have been over much sooner.  I've heard the stories of a spiked chain specialist, but.... damn.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2006)

(OOC...wait...wait wait wait...the chain is cold iron _and magic_. It's a cold iron spiked chain +1. How is that not 'enough' to have a chance to hit incorporeals? I mean...I'm aware they get a 50% miss chance against it...it's not Ghost Touch...but it DOES have an enhancement bonus.)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you know how many times I read that damn thing? For each post I made? And somehow missed the +1? In any event only the last turn yielded the percentage roll to cut through the incorporeality, albeit after "Harlan" got took it down. As for Erran, I was just rolling for the shadow on the miss chance. And this brings up another point. Do you guys want individual or group divided XP? I lean to group, but I'll leave it to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2006)

Hehe, no worries. I'm just glad we got it out of the way on a relatively harmless battle. 

I too prefer group exp, when applicable (since we're all the same ECL and so on).


----------



## Azaar (Jun 25, 2006)

Spinning around even as the shadow takes flight to try and flee, Erran lashes out with one final attack to try and take it out.  For several moments afterwards, he remains silent, then turns to look at the others.  "Is everyone alright?" he asks, looking over each in turn.  "If so, we should move before the prospect of reinforcements arrive and catch us unawares."

[sblock=Rolls]AoO:  hits AC 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=490342)
Damage (assuming it hits):  1 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=490345)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I wasn't certain whether my _ki_ strike would work to bypass the incorporeal miss chance or not.  They are considered magic weapons, but I think there's still the 50% miss chance even if they're magical weapons unless they have the _ghost touch_ special property.  Hmm... might have to consider a few levels of kensai, perhaps, to add an enhancement bonus to my attacks/damage and put _ghost touch_ on my natural weapons (unarmed strike).  Or take Monastic Training as my bonus feat for Monk 6 to apply to psychic warrior and pick up a few more potentially useful psionic powers.

Insofar as XP goes, I'm fine with either way.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

"I'm.. I'm ok, i just want to get moving.."  Sereth stutters, visiably shaken


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

double post....


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2006)

Thorn expertly curls her chain around her shoulder; a strip of leather there providing some protection from its spines. "Agreed. We may as well make some progress before the next set of horrors reach us."

She gestures at the looming tower, and starts to walk in its direction, nimbly avoiding piles of stone and debris that litter the streets.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

Eransyl shimmers back into existence amidst his companions, he dismisses the fiendish ape with a flick of his hand sending it back to its infernal existence.  "You all seemed to fare relatively well I see."  As if admitting to your basic skill at defending yourself was a great effort of kindness to the elf.

"Let us adjourn to the tower, we are expected and to be late would be a blemish on our record."









*OOC:*


Group XP works for me.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 1, 2006)

The shadow evades Erran's blow by a fraction, fleeing for it's unlife. With the end of the melee, the omnipresent mist settles once again, slowly swirling around your feet.

Shadowstone, unharmed by the fighting, sheathes her blades. "Aye, the night ain't gettin no younger. Let's be moving."

Harlan staggers for a moment before regaining his composure. "I'll be fine, nothing a soft bed and a warm bowl of soup won't fix."

The square you defended seems to act as a central hub to the necropolis, with several avenues branching out. One of them is a sort of main thoroughfare, which from the looks of it stretches straight to the keep. Lines of mausoleums and smaller boneyards flank either side of the cobbled path.

Sereth: [sblock]After the confrontation with the shadows, the ghosts of the city are very absent, not so much of as a glimmer is seen along the entire thoroughfare.[/sblock]

The trip is uneventful. No sign of more shadows or anything in the sky. There is no moat or drawbridge, the cobbled path leads straight up to the main portcullis of the keep, which is in fact open. What were once well manicured grounds have been left to grow wild. Far behind the keep a gargantuan stone wall the continues for what might be the entire perimeter of the necropolis can be seen.

 Lights in several of the windows of the upper levels of the keep are visible(from the ground up there seem to be four total), but a conspicuous lack of even a candle is apparent from what can be seen of the ground and second floor.

Spot checks.

As a side note, we've lost the players for Harlan and Shadowstone. I have one replacement lined up and I'll be opening recruiting for one more tonight.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 2, 2006)

"So, how do you want to tackle this? i mean i can just climb up the wall and tie off the rope if you want but someone may have a better idea" Sereth  will offer hopefully


----------



## Azaar (Jul 2, 2006)

Erran keeps a close eye on his surroundings (at least, in his own view) as the group progresses.  The confrontation with the former D.E.L.V.E. member with the item the team was to retrieve bothered him, and not for the first time, he wondered what other information had been withheld  -- or had simply remained unasked -- from the team.

"Next time I have the chance, I'll make a point of looking into one of those magical climbing ropes to try and help alleviate some of this incessant climbing around," he says quietly.  A brief pause, and then he adds, "After I see about getting a crossbow with flame enchantments.  The gods know I could have used that on the last trip against those slime-zombies or whatever they were."

[sblock=Sorrow]Spot check:  DC 29 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=501877)[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

"Well, the gates are open.  We can at least afford ourselves the comfort of walking rather than shambling over the walls."

Spot check (1d20+1=17)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2006)

Spot = 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=503023

Thorn grunts as she surveys the walls of the fortress.

"I'm not much for just strolling in the front gates when they know we're coming," she points out. "Just knowing we're here gives them the advantage. Following the path they then lay out for us is just asking to get gobbed."

She pauses, then adds, "Walls look climbable, if you've any skill...I think I could get up there. Carry a rope, maybe. But I'm also thinking there's not a fortress made that hasn't got a bolthole somewhere. A secret way out, in case the main gate falls."

Thorn nods to herself. "And a way out can also be a way in, if a canny one can find it."


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

The walls look scalable, seeming nothing more exotic than granite and limestone, and Shadowstone's stonecunning confirms it. 

"Aye, I don' fancy waltzin' right in like that. We may as well do em a favour and slit our own throats. I agree with Thorn, we should look for another entrance."

Harlan considers it a moment, absently rubbing his shoulder where the shadow hit him. "After the shadows, I'm not sure I could climb. I'd much rather give it a try than to just Knock on the door though." He chuckles, and with what _might_ be a touch of sarcasm, "Whaddya say, oh fearless leader?"

Errran:[sblock]Your spot check reavels something in the gloom of the courtyard. Whatever it is, it's large and unmoving. It may be a statue, it's humanoid and more than properly sized. However, Master Lizard's warnings of the castle's guardians ring in your ears. And from the corner of your eye, you're not completely certain as the moon's light is after all failing, there may have been something moving on the top of the Keep wall.[/sblock]

Erasnyl:[sblock]While the dark is not quite as claoking to your elven eyes, you do have trouble seeing into the courtyard. However, you did pick up on something moving at the top of the walls, nothing definite, but definatly movement in several places.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

"While your precautions may be warranted, raise your eyes to the keep wall.  I believe you'll have a hard time climbing when defenders are harrying you from above, no less cutting your rope."


----------



## Azaar (Jul 3, 2006)

Erran looks inward towards the courtyard after a moment, eyes narrowing slightly.  "I agree -- we should seek another entrance.  I don't relish the prospect of just walking in, especially since we're now quite expected.  I don't think our former compatriot with the gem honestly believed his quartet of shadows would be enough to make us leave empty-handed."

His eyes flicker up the walls.  "Climbing would only get us in further trouble, I fear -- I see movement as well."


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 11, 2006)

The majority seems to be finding another route. encroaching burial grounds and debris would make advancement to the left of the entrance difficult. There does seem to be a path of sorts around the abse of the keep to the right, along the wall. It seems clear enough of debris and headstones.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

Though leery of the path of least resistance, Thorn also doesn't want to tread on those graves, and maybe open up yet more trouble for the group. She winds up following the thin 'trail' around the right side, circumventing the main entrance and heading towards the base of the fortress to begin searching for another way in.

In particular she'll be on the alert for waterways (pipes or gulches for drainage), standalone structures like mausoleums or even clumps of brush that could be used to hide the exit point of an underground passage.


----------



## Azaar (Jul 13, 2006)

Erran follows Thorn, also keeping his eyes out for anything that might point to a way in.

[sblock=Sorrow]Spot Check:  DC 19 (1d20+10=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 17, 2006)

Eransyl will move in the center of the group keeping an eye out.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

Sereth will keep to the front of the group, and attempt to help out the others in spoting what they can't see.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 21, 2006)

As Thorn and the others follow the trail, it eventually leads to an actual cobbled path once more. The path splits here, one fork heading away from the keep and curling back through the necropolis, the other continuing along the base of the keep and entering a shallow tunnel, sealed with a wraught iron gate.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 21, 2006)

"So, what direction should we go now?" Sereth will ask the rest of the group.


----------



## Azaar (Jul 21, 2006)

Erran looks in both directions, before heading towards the shallow tunnel and the gate.  He looks over the gate for a few moments before looking back at the rest of the group.  "I'd say go through here, myself.  It's inside the keep that we want to go, not away from it."  A brief pause, then he adds, "Of course, that presents us with getting through this gate first..."

[sblock=Sorrow]Spot check (inspecting the gate for ways to bypass it, assuming there isn't a lock that someone can potentially pick):  DC 20 (taking 10 on the check)[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 22, 2006)

Erran:[sblock]The gate is strong, wraught iron over some kind of wood, too old to really recognize. It is locked, the lock set into the door beneath the pull ring on the left. Further inspection reaveals no other mean of passage.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2006)

"Allow me," Thorn offers, hunching down by the grate and giving it an experienced once-over for a moment. Her fingers trace over the bars without ever quite touching them, following ever imperfection in the iron, helping her discern patterns that might conceal any manner of unpleasant surprises...

(search check: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=525750)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2006)

"Have it all set then?" the tiny elf inquires.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2006)

Thorn grumbles something and snaps, "Hang on a second...just making sure I'm not poking my hand into a badger's hole here."

(-GM poke- Search check rolled...want the Open Lock -now- or after you tell me there's a trap? Or what? )


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Thorn:[sblock]A careful examination of the iron around the lock reveals minute inscriptions, age worn but barely readable. YOu've seen this sort of thing before. A magical trap, one of several kinda of ward. You can attempt to disarm it by damaging the inscription in the way you've been taught with your Thieve's Tools.[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 29, 2006)

Thorn, detail I forgot to mention: [sblock]This sort of trap is vulnerable to dispelling magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC - Thanks for the tip, Sorrow, and apologies for tardiness...been that kind of week. )

Thorn squints at the bars for a moment and draws her pale hand back away.

"Good news and bad news. The good news is that this probably is a way in. The bad news is that you can tell that because they didn't just leave it locked. I can't tell what this'll do exactly...but I can bet it'll be very unpleasant, and might make enough noise to raise the alarm."

She looks up at the others, still hunkered down by the grate. "I can try to deactivate the glyphs without setting thm off. Dicey, and I can't promise success, but I can try. Or, if one of you mages can dispel or interrupt magic, then we're in business, and no chance of setting it off."

With a flourish, she produces a few twisted, hooked bits of metal. "If we're not dispelling, and you want me to take a go, you may want to step back a bit."


----------



## Azaar (Jul 31, 2006)

Erran steps back after a moment, although an expression of concern is apparent.  "Let's just hope that part of this magical trap isn't something that would make the keep's inhabitants aware of our entry through this tunnel.  But I'm no arcanist, so I can't even begin to guess."  He glances over towards Eransyl -- the elven wizard perhaps might know better of what to expect from such a magical trap.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

Eransyl will move up next to Thorn, "I will attempt to dispel it's magic.  I would advise not standing near it."  Giving himself some distance from the ward, Eransyl intones the abjuring word and mimics a complex ward pattern before him.









*OOC:*


Casting Dispel Magic 1d20+6 caster level check


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 5, 2006)

There is a brief flash of red light, and the ages old Fire Trap that once warded the door glows a brilliant red and slowly fades. The iron  cools after a few moments, leaving it merely locked to the best of Thorn's knowledge.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2006)

Conscious that some magical traps are only temporarily disrupted by dispelling, Thorn immediately goes to work on the grate's lock with her tools, working skillfully and quickly. In goes a hook, twist to push the tumbler, and lock it in position. Then again. Soon there's several thin bent wires poking out of the lock, and she's trying to finesse the actual bolt open...

(Open Lock +15, inc. masterwork tools)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 6, 2006)

The lock is difficult to defeat until you realize that several of the pins have  been rusted in place. Judicious use of a small hammer and tiny chisel solve the problem swiftly. The door is reluctant to move on it's ancient hinges but eventually opens into what's known as a Hangman's walk. The Hangman would walk the condemned through this short tunnel, to the gallows yard, where execution would take place. Normally it would be lit with torches, yet the 100 feet or so of the tunnel is a pitch black. The end of the tunnel opens to a large courtyard with a massive gallows set up, room for twelve.  In fact, six dessicated bodies still hang from their nooses, slowly swaying. On the west side of the courtyard set into the keep's wall is a pourtcullis, the interior of which is hidden in shadow.

I want Wisdom checks (d20+wis modifier) from everyone.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 7, 2006)

2 for sereth


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2006)

(A big 4 for me... http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=549419)

(Curse you, Invisible Castle! )


----------



## Azaar (Aug 7, 2006)

"How cheerful and inviting," comments Erran as he looks within.  "I just _love_ what they've done with the place.  You'd think this was a necropolis or something."

Was that... _sarcasm_?  From _Erran_, mister stoic himself?

"Seriously, however," Erran continues after a moment as if he'd never made that sarcastic comment, "The more I see, the more concerned I get about everything."

[sblock=Sorrow]Wisdom Check:  24 (1d20+4=24)

I think I made up for JonnyFive and Shayuri on that one.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

"Not usual that the living enter that way," the petite elf comments, looking down at his nails to see that the lacquer hasn't chipped away.

Wisdom Check (1d20-1=12)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 10, 2006)

Moving into the courtyard is little trouble, the passage was designed to be a straight walk with few obstructions. The Gallow's Yard is walled in, the far edge meeting the exterior of the keep's wall. The Gallows themselves are intricate, lever and trap door mechanisims with a catwalk along the in front of and behind the bodies. Six of the nooses are occupied, the swaying bodies upon closer view appearing fresher than previously belived. Dressed in tatters and age worn sackcloth there is little to distinguish them from each other, their execution hoods still on and arms bound. The fortified portcullis still lies in darkness.

Erran: [sblock]You realize after a moment that the air is still, hardly a hair stirs and there is certainly not enough wind to push a body to and fro.[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Aug 13, 2006)

Erran starts to move forward, taking point, and then stops dead in his tracks just before the end of the tunnelled passage.  His eyes narrow at the spectacle before them, and he holds up a hand to stop the others.  He watches quietly for a moment, then turns around, moving back towards Eransyl.

"I thought I didn't like this before, now I really know I don't like it," he murmurs to the wizard quietly, although not so quiet that the others can't hear.  "There's no wind.  The air is still, even here in the passage... there's no way those bodies should still be swaying back and forth the way they are."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2006)

Thorn makes a grunting noise...not sounding pleased. "I knew something about this smelled...good eye, there. Looks like our host gave us a little welcome party in his front yard."

She squints, inspecting the bodies from within the passage. "Course, with those hoods, it's hard to say what manner of thing they are. I don't fancy facing them in these close quarters though. I'll take point into the yard and sneak to one side a bit. Then the rest of you follow, with the mages behind. When they come atcha, I'll try and surprise them from behind."

Thorn tilts her head at the others.

"Sound good?"


----------



## Azaar (Aug 20, 2006)

"Seems sound enough of a plan, but I'm just one person," replies Erran quietly after a few moments contemplation.  "I would not, however, be so quick as to have our arcanists left in the rear, especially if someone... or some_thing_... should decide to attack us from behind."


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 25, 2006)

Presently a great squealing and rending sound issues from the courtyard, and the portculis shudders. Slowly, the weight of the gate taking it's toll on the ancient mechanism, begins to rise. The swaying of the bodies becomes more pronounced, their speed increasing and starting to turn them on their nooses from the force of whatever pushes them.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2006)

More than a little intimidated by the display, Thorn nevertheless starts to go with the plan. She slinks forward out of the walkway and hunches near the wall, keeping to where the shadow and the rubble can help conceal her as she slouches towards the slowly raising gate, and the flapping bodies nearby it.

_I've got a bad feeling about this..._

(Hide is +15, Move Silently is +13)


----------



## Azaar (Aug 31, 2006)

"I believe," Erran says, quietly yet with a dry tone, "that we're about to encounter more difficulties."  He moves forward as well, remaining as silent as he can to get a better view of the area without stepping out and making his presence blatantly obvious.

[sblock=Sorrow]Move Silently check:  check result DC 22 (1d20+9=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 2, 2006)

Any preperations from the rest of the team before you enter the courtyard?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 5, 2006)

New development: We're on hold for Ferrix, who will be away for a short period (not that this was exactly a breakneck speed anywho), we'll resume when she's back.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> New development: We're on hold for Ferrix, who will be away for a short period (not that this was exactly a breakneck speed anywho), we'll resume when she's back.




He. 

Eransyl flicks something from a pouch at his side, says one word, _"evanui"_, and then gestures as if drawing a cloak about himself.  With his gesture, it is as if he is wrapped in his surroundings and his disappears.









*OOC:*


Cast Invisibility on self; 6 min. duration


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 7, 2006)

Sereth will look around a bit starteled to relize that erran is right, there is no wind.  moving close to the nearest melee fighter, she will say a few words, and dissapear from view









*OOC:*


 casting Walk unseen


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2006)

Harlan pauses for a moment, and whispers "Shadowstone and I can bring up the rear. We'll hang back in the tunnel entrace, the shadows here are favourable." He draws his bow.

"Aye, we'll cover ye," Shadowstone nods and readies her throwing axes.

With the invisible casters and slinking combatants moving into the courtyard, the gate comes to a halt some six and a half feet high. After a moment, a pair of figures appear from the gloom.

One towers over the other, it's face covered in a leather executioner's mask, two pale-yellow glowing pinpoints peer from eye slits. ASide from a simple vest and shorts it wears no clothing, allowing the fetid pallor of it's skin to be visible. It lopes more than walks, and keeps a tight hold on the guide rope attached to the bound figure before it. 

Her features are occluded by a hood identical to the ones of the hung bodies, now bucking and swinging violently. Arms bound behind her back, the extra length trails to the Hangman's hand. Dressed simply, in the familiar garb of a ranger, or woods(wo)man she stumbles along, occasionally pushed by the Hangman leading her to the Gallows.

Sorry Ferrix, I inferred the "she" from the capoeirista. Seemed like a female conjunction.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 10, 2006)

Also, something I forgot: Spot checks.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

Eransyl eyes the two appraisingly, seeing if he can tell anything about their natures from their appearances.

Spot check (1d20+1=7)
Knowledge (arcana, dungeoneering, planes) (1d20+15=29, 1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=28)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 11, 2006)

Ferrix:[sblock]The gloom is a little much even for your elven eyes, however ther is something familiar about the Hangman. his movements and the pallor of his skin suggest a creature you recognize. You have no doubt that the Hangman is undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Sep 15, 2006)

Erran kneels down, remaining as much within the shadows as possible as the Hangman and his soon-to-be captive move towards the gallows.  He watches them intently for a few moments before glancing back at his teammates.  "With all due respect," he whispers, "I think we should get in there and try to save that captive.  I have little doubt that the undead we've met thus far have any regard for the concept of justice.  What say you all?"

[sblock=Sorrow]Spot Check:  DC 23 (1d20+10=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 16, 2006)

Erran:[sblock]You notice the Hangman's walk is wrong, his movements unnatural. What ever he (it) once was he is no longer. 

More striking however, is the barely visible tattoo on the female captives arm. The unmistakable mark of the Namless Legion.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2006)

Thorn squints at this new grotesquerie from her hiding place in the shadows and rubble.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=619268


----------



## Azaar (Sep 16, 2006)

Erran peers back. There was something... just a little closer look.  He turns back around.  "Whoever she is, she's one of us.  I can barely make out the tattoo, but she's also from the Legion."

_What bothers me is how many more of the Legion we might see before this is over..._


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 16, 2006)

spot for sereth, 20


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 20, 2006)

Gwen: [sblock]Okay, the time has come. Make yourself a listen check followed by an Escape Artist check, sblocked if you please[/sblock]


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Sep 20, 2006)

Rolled.

[sblock]

Rolled 17 and 9, for a Listen of 29 and an Escape Artist of 11. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=628317​
[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 21, 2006)

Gwen: [sblock]You pick out the sounds of several other creatures moving in the courtyard you've been looking at through your cell window for the last week, as your team mates have been slowly led out and hung in turn. When the Hangman came for you, his touch paralyzed, in a manner consistant with experiances involving ghouls. You can feel your arms again, only your bindings are too well tied for you to wriggle from. It occurs to you that on every other occasion, the courtyard was as still as the rest of this gigantic graveyard. A loose stone catches your boot, bringing you down for a second. If ever you had a chance, this would be it.[/sblock]


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Sep 25, 2006)

Fortune favours the foolish. In her head, she sees the sequence...

_Drop forward, carry on the pretense of the fall. At the last second, twist.. Spin and roll, momentum and inertia becoming the poetry of motion.. Legs up, scissor open, catch the neck to strangle.. _

*Wait.*

Undead. Duh. Crushing the trachea will just make it need to use sign language...

Argh. Right... A heartbeat wasted.. Start the fall, think fast.. 

Falling, thinking furiously... 

_A simple mule kick up, try to connect with the center body mass.. If I run it right... Just maybe, I can roll out and get my hands in front of me.. Either way, follow the air.. Try to get OUT!_

She moves...

((What do you need me to roll, Sorrow?))


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 25, 2006)

As a rule on the fly, I'd say an unarmed strike, with a strength check to push him back a little if you want to do more than just make him let go of the rope.


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, please. 

Strike: Natural 20 followed by a 14
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=638422

Strength:Oops.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=638423


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 26, 2006)

Telaria's motion is fluid, she turns the momentum of her fall into a powerful kick, forcing the Hangman back a step and incidently causing him to drop the lead to her bindings. She is still blindfolded, and her arms bound behind her, but she is free... for the moment.


----------



## Azaar (Sep 27, 2006)

Upon seeing the fall and Telaria's move (not that he knows who she is yet), Erran immediately moves out.  He isn't going to see some sort of undead monster kill a fellow member of the Nameless Legion.  To a certain degree, after all, he sees them as family.

He makes for the Hangman, fully prepared to meet him head-on.

OOC:  Sorrow -- let me know if I can reach the Hangman and Telaria quickly enough to get an attack off, or if I only have time to get there before attacking the next round?  I'll hold off on rolling for now, and put it in a later post if necessary.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2006)

Thorn erupts from her hiding place the moment the Hangman falls, and she sees her opening. Her serrated, bladed chain emits a clanking, whining noise as it whirls and dances towards its unsuspecting target!

(No SA on undead, but if he couldn't see Thorn before she attacked, it's +2 at least, as if she'd been invisible. Attack result 27 (25 if you rule it could see her). http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=640924 Damage 14,  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=640925 )


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys definatley have the suprise round on this. I'd say the courtyard is about 80x40, so you should be able to close with him and strike Erran, albeit with a full move. However I will need a Fort save from you. After I get everybodies action, I resolve the round and begin combat init.


----------



## Azaar (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC:  Won't be able to make a full-move action and still attack, just looked it up.  No problem, though.  We'll see what happens next round, assuming my Fort save is good enough.

Fort Save:  save result DC 26 (1d20+8=26)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 28, 2006)

My choice of words was improper. I meant if you move your speed (a regular move actual just at the full distance) you can just reach him with the fast movment granted by being a Monk (The Hangman and Telaria are at about the midline of the courtyard, meaning just about 40'. If you wish make an attack roll, do so.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC:  Oh.  Heh.  *sheeps*  Okay...[sblock=Sorrow]Attack Roll:  hits AC 21 (1d20+6=21)

Damage Roll (assuming hit):  7 (1d8=7)[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 1, 2006)

*OOC:*


did sereth manage to get bahind one of the tanks? if so wich one?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 2, 2006)

Your pick really, but since you seem more ranged than melee I'd say you shadows Thorn, along the outer wall.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 3, 2006)

So, I've got actions from Erran, Thorn, and Telaria. I'll run Shadowstone and Harlan as usual. I need an action from Ferrix if he can and an action from Sereth and then we'll get into the meat of this.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 3, 2006)

with a starteled squeek as seeing her companions jump into action, sereth will move a bit, getting thorn out of her way and try and launch a blast at the hangman.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 10, 2006)

_(( OOC:  I assume we're still waiting on Ferrix?  I know he seems to be having some problems recently from a post he made, and I didn't want to see the thread wind up vanishing or anything.  *grins* ))_


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 14, 2006)

The kick from the bound woman forces the Hangman back a step and it howls in rage, the sound hollow, and wrong. As the cry bounds off the stone walls of the courtyard, the hanging bodies twist fervently, snapping their nooses and wrist bindings, landing on their feet.

Thorn's chain slithers and snaps tword the hangman licking against it's chest, forcing another half step back.

Sereth fire blast sears past it, a final distraction allowing Erran to close, and strike.

Erran plants a solid open plam blow, but the Hangman is ready and takes the full force of it. 

Shadowstone and Harlan hold their bows at the ready, waiting for a oppportunity to loose their arrows.

Erasnyl, thinking quickly as usual, responds to the new threat. Raising his hand and speaking words that waver the air before him he looses a flaming bolt that strikes tword one of the (previously) hung victims. 
Rolls:[sblock]1d20+6
->
[13,6] = (19), damage [1,1,5,4] = (11)[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

Erran, from all appearances, seems intent on not giving the Hangman a chance to recover from the initial surprise attack.  He does a quick study of his opponent, then comes in, snapping a quick one-two at the Hangman.  "Get back under cover; we'll deal with this," he tells Telaria (although he doesn't know her name).

[sblock=Sorrow]Initiative:  1d20+3=12

Attack 1:  AC 20 (1d20+5=20)
Damage 1:  7 (1d8=7)

Attack 2:  AC 25 (1d20+5=25) -- Critical Confirmation:  AC 23 (1d20+5=23)
Damage 2:  4 (1d8=4 -- 8 if actual critical hit)

I doubt it'll be an actual critical hit, since I assume it's undead and undead are immune to critical hits, but it's cool to do the critical confirmation anyway -- my first play-by-post critical threat/potential critical hit; pity it'll be wasted on an undead).[/sblock]


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Oct 19, 2006)

*Roll, Roll, Roll, your Druid...*

To her shock, it worked. To her greater shock, she has more company. She mutters to herself as she rolls toward the newcomers, "Is the enemy of my enemy my friend, or is the enemy of my friend my enemy?" When she gets to something solid, "Or enemy of my enemy my enemy?"

OOC: DODGE the HELL out EVERYTHING. 

EDIT: Per IM with the DM, here am what am my Initiative Roll:

17 + 2 = 19


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2006)

Init= 1d20+3=4
Seeing the haning bodys drop to the ground on their own, sereth will attempt to blast one.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 31, 2006)

Ferrix has left us for the forseeable future. Therefore the active player are now down to Thorn, Erran, Sereth, and Telaria. I have another player in te wings ready to go when I can introduce him. Now Harlan, Shadowstone, and Ferrix will be NPC'd. I need Thorn's actions this round, and we can get going again.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2006)

(doh! Sorry! Lost track of initiative order there. Eeee...)

Grimacing at the reinforcements, Thorn circles away from them, while keeping the Hangman in the radius of her whirling chain. The hooked barbs worked into its links make a savage whistling noise as she spins it over her head and flicks it out to whipsaw across the Hangman's already torn undead corpus.

(move to get some distance from the hanged ones, but staying within 10' of Hangman to keep in weapon range...then attackin! 22 to hit (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=704080), doing 14 points of slicin' damage! (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=704085))


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 3, 2006)

I need init from Thorn. I'd like to get moving, so, if I don't get one by later tonight, I'll roll one for her in Invisible Castle.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2006)

(...Init 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=710055 . Sorry again. Your other post there asked for my action. I thought we'd already done init. Sigh. Misunderstood.)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 6, 2006)

Erasnyl looses a barrage of magical force, the missles finding their mark unnerringly, striking four of the loosed ghouls. Two of the creatures allow the magic to wash over them harmlessly, the other two howl in pain as concussive force collapses parts of their ribcages. 

Telaria continues her motions, "Tracying" a path tword the less sinister combantants.

Thorn finds her mark, in a vicious blow from her serrated chain.

One of the ghouls (heretofore referred to as ghoul #1) leaps powerfully into the air, landing next Thorn (consequently provoking an AoO) and lunges forward with it's fangs, falling just short. I need a fort save as well, Thorn.

The Hangman turns his attentions on Erran sweeping his claw like nails across his chest, and biteing down viciously on one of his arms, used to deflect the claws. I need a fort save from you, Erran

Erran delivers his twin strike with devastating accuracy and force.

Ghoul (#2), after a partial immolation leaps for Erasnyl, connection with a swung claw.

Harlan and Shadowstone loose their arrows from the shadows of the archway, aiming for the small cluster of hung victims, striking two.

Ghouls 3,4,5 leap, seemingly defying gravity, tword the arch way, landing in a cluster around Harlan, and Shadowstone.

Sereth aims for the #2, only just missing as it takes to the air, a flaming bolt searing the air where it just was.

Ghoul 6 imitates it's companions, and leaps into the close combat between Erran and the Hangman, biting for Erran's throat.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2006)

(Fort save: 21 - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=715150 )

Thorn peels her lips back from her teeth in an unconscious snarl and whirls a grace pirouette, the chain swirling around her like the ribbon in some hellish rhythmic gymnastics display.

She comes out of the spin, sweeping one leg out for balance as she crouches and slashes outward with an arm, coaxing the chain to whip out again at the huge Hangman monster.

(Attack: 13 - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=715165 )
(Damage: 10 - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=715170 ...hey, you never know )


----------



## Azaar (Nov 7, 2006)

Erran jerks back from the bite, wincing in pain for a moment before re-focusing on his objective:  the Hangman.  He is not going to give this abomination any sort of peace... save that of final death.  Eyes narrowing, he darts back in again, another one-two combination of blows to try and keep the Hangman off-balance, while trying to also keep himself out of further harm's way.

[sblock=Rolls]Fort Save:  check result DC 27 (1d20+8=27)

Attack #1:  hits AC 19 (1d20+5=19)
Damage #1:  8 (1d8=8)

Attack #2:  hits AC 22 (1d20+5=22)
Damage #2:  7 (1d8=7)

OOC:  Man... why can't my dice roll this well?  If this were tabletop, I'm half-betting Erran would already be dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Nov 13, 2006)

Unarmed, unarmoured, unbalanced, and unstable, Telaria seeks shelter somewhere safer, preferably petrolithic. If she can find good, heavy rocks, she'll begin throwing them to aid in the fray.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 20, 2006)

Erasnyl Shouts the arcane word and raises his hands, there is a flash which nearly blinds anybody looking at him and the ghoul. The Ghoul is flung back off it's feet from the force of the point blank magic missles, it's torso and head an unrecognizable charred mass. 

Telaria continues her harried flight from the melee and finds herself against a crumbled section of the masonry near the open portcullis. There seems to be a wealth "protolithic" debris suited to her purposes.

Thorn's mercurial attack (while a textbook study in form) passes through the air where the hangman's left arm was only a moment before, it seems the Hangman is a paying a little more attention to it's surroundings now.

Ghoul #1 howls and sweeps it's claw down on Thorn, so close to her she can hear it's nails tear the air next to her ear.

The Hangman, with preternatural speed presses the attack once more, and in the frenzy of blows clamps it's jaws on Erran's shoulder. Fort save again, my boy

Erran, thrown off by the Hangman's attack lands only one of his strikes, but with enough force to hear bones cracking in the beast's ribcage clear across the courtyard.

Harlan and  Shadowstone are lost to view in the shadows of the entrance tunnels, but the sounds of drawn blades and harried fighting are clear to all.

Sereth aims for the ghoul attacking Thorn, with a precise blast of eldritch might.

Ghoul #6 continues it's attack, flanking Erran with it's Master but unable to connect.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 20, 2006)

Misjudging his attempt to evade, Erran once more makes an attempt to be the Hangman's lunch.  Sadly for the Hangman, Erran doesn't seem to enjoy that prospect, another wince of pain flashing across his features and a growl to accompany it.  Out of the corner of his eye, though, he sees one of the other ghouls coming in behind him.  _Two against one... I almost feel sorry for them.  Almost._

He switches his stance to a more defensive posture, yet still presses his own attack against the Hangman.  He snaps off another one-two combination, then does his best to move nimbly away before the Hangman can retaliate.

[sblock=Rolls]Fort Save:  check result DC 24 (1d20+8=24)

Full Attack (fighting defensively):  first strike hits AC 19, second strike hits AC 16 (1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=16)

Damage (first attack):  6 (1d8=6)

Damage (second attack):  8 (1d8=8)

Note:  Erran will have AC 27 this round from fighting defensively.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2006)

Cursing to herself, Thorn skips back from the ghoul assailing her and twirls her chain into a loop as she snaps it out, momentarily ensnaring the creature before she yanks hard, causing the loop to saw at ghoulish flesh as it unravels around it.

(5' step back from and attack on the ghoul that attacked me. Attack roll 26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=742873, Damage roll 14 (woot!) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=742876)


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Nov 25, 2006)

Much like Charlie Brown, Telaria got a rock. No time to aim, she throws it at the one currently taking Erran for a taste test.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=743058


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, it's been nearly a month, and not a word out of Sereth. It seems to me I have three players. Target party: six. I've had three, maybe four players just drop. Do we continue, start over (again), or count it as a loss?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

I am game for continuing or even starting over if it comes to that.

Perhaps try recruiting and see how that goes?


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 17, 2006)

ack! I somehow managed to wack this thread outa my subcriptions.  and here i was wondering why i hadn't seen it pop up


----------



## Azaar (Dec 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Speaking for myself, I'd like to keep going if that's possible, though with half the party missing, that makes it far more difficult.  And with the holidays, it only seems to get more problematic -- enough so that I've had to tone down on the Star Wars game I've been running for the last month or so and sorta put it on pause until the holidays are over.  I'd almost ask whether it would be possible to try taking on a second character, but I'd understand if that was something you'd want to shy away from.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] sorry about the delay, at the releatives and i have very very limited access to the internet. [/sblock]


----------

